# ? about threading the maya wrap...



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

so i got my maya wrap in the mail and ive been watchingthe instuctional video using a doll so im prepared for my baby next month.(i hope its easier to wear the sling once my big belly is gone!! yikes!!) but i must be slow or something... i got lost. ha,ha.
the poecket on the tail of the sling.. when you thread it through should the pocket be facing inward(towards you) or outwards? geesh, i cant even thread the sling, im afraid of carrying my baby in it! thats why i wanted ot start out ahead of time so im confident with it by the time shes born. thanks mommas for your help!!
<3,
nicole


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

while we are at it.. any tips in general for making it easier to use? my brain must just not be functioning or something. it doesnt look right no me when i have it set up for a new born. blah


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

The pocket should be facing outward so you have easy access to it.

Spread the sling out on a flat surface, with the tag (near the rings) facing up. (The pocket will also be facing up this way.) Gather the tail together, just like folding a paper fan. Making sure not to twist the sling, bring the tail up and slide it through both the rings. Now just bring it back over the first ring and under the second. (That part's a lot like threading the adjustment tabs on a backpack.) Pull the tail down until the pocket is below the rings.

If you're right-handed, hold the rings in your right hand. Slip your left arm through the sling and slide it over your head. Adjust the tail until it feels comfy, and if the tail gets twisted in the ring, you usually don't need to take it out and rethread it again. Just find the edges and wiggle the fabric around until the pocket is facing out and you can adjust the sling easily. The fabric will be easier to adjust after you've washed the sling a few times. It took me a while to get used to it, but now I can thread my sling with a baby in one hand and a phone in the other, walking around.









Good luck!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just read your second post.









There are two newborn positions. The classic one is lying down, but some newborns prefer to be upright. Your baby will let you know which one s/he likes best. I thought the lying down position looked funny when I tried it with a doll, but Qualia fit in there just fine. (Of course, she quickly decided she only wanted to be upright! That one's a little tricky only because it doesn't really give you both hands free -- you still need to support the head -- until the baby's neck gets a little stronger. You can pull the fabric up behind the head for some support, but if you're doing a lot of bending over, you want to keep a hand free for baby.)

Some tips and tricks . . . lessee. . . . The rings shouldn't be on top of your shoulder; that will make it really hard to adjust and make you really sore! Try to keep the rings in the hollow between your collarbone and your breast. It's easier to pull the fabric through the rings that way, and will be more comfortable for you. If you're positioning your baby upright, frog his/her legs up so the butt is slightly lower than the knees. That will increase the baby's stability and be more comfy for baby's legs. I've also found that cloth diapers give you more "butt" to work with than disposables, which made me feel like she was positioned more securely in the sling when she was tiny.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Maya Wrap advice/tips

1. Make sure the shoulder flap is open BEFORE you thread your sling. That means that if you wear your sling on the right shoulder, the edge of the open flap should be the bottom edge of your sling all the way across your back, and the inner edge coming up between you and the baby. If you wear it on the right shoulder, it should be the top edge all the way around. Otherwise, the body of the sling WILL be twisted, and twisted is not good.

2. Once the sling is threaded, find the outer edges of the fabric in the tail and pull them away from each other. You want the edges of the fabric to be the outer edges of the tail. The pocket will be on the front of the tail (facing out). That way when you need to adjust, you know the inner edge of the tail controls the top rail of the sling, and the outer edge of the tail controls the bottom rail.

3. Have the sling adjusted close to where you want it before you put the baby in, so that you mainly adjust the edges of the tail. Otherwise, you start with the baby really low and will likely pull the rings down instead of pulling the baby up.

4. Make sure the lowest point of the baby is no lower than your waist. If the baby is in a hip or T2T carry with feet out, make sure the fabric comes into the back of baby's knee so the thigh is up in a seated position, parallel to the floor, and the top edge is at least up to the armpits. The baby's butt should be slightly lower than the knees so they are really sitting down in the seat created by the fabric.

5. Before tightening, pull all the slack in the fabric around from your back and pin it to your side with the arm supporting the baby. Continue moving the slack over the baby so that by the time you actually pull the tail, all the slack is right up by the rings. Pull each section of the tail individually to tighten, and pull sidways. This will help you avoid pulling the rings down. This last tip (#5) is especially crucial in the hip or t2t carries with feet out.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank you for your advice! I am going to start out by washing it a couple more times to try and get it softer and then I will go from there.. watch out for more hopeless posts from me!








<3,
nicole


----------

